# Studie für den ecommerce in EU erschienen!



## Donay (25 Juni 2007)

Ich zitiere mal die Webseite: „_Gerade für Unternehmen, die im Distanzhandel im Internet tätig sind, also einen Webshop oder mehrere Online-Shops betreiben, sind die Informationen über den elektronischen Zahlungsverkehr von großer Bedeutung. (...) 
Neben jeder Menge Analysen zum Kaufverhalten ist ein Bereich dem Thema "Zahlungsausfallrisiko" gewidmet - hier findet man Daten zur Entwicklung der Rückbelastungen (sogennannten Chargebacks) im Card-not-present-Bereich (CNP). Dies ist ein ähnlich wichtiger Faktor wie die Ladendiebstahlquote im Präsenzhandel (PoS)._“

Den Report kann man hier: [noparse]http://www.ecommerce-report.de[/noparse] beziehen. Auf der Seite selber gibts schon ein paar Statistiken kostenlos. 
Diese Satistiken zeigen unter anderem, dass der Zahlungsverkehr im ecommerce so unsicher nicht ist. Sehr interessant wie ich finde.


----------



## Donay (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Studie für den ecommerce in EU erschienen!*

Habe nochwas dazu gefunden:

Ein überraschendes Ergebnis hat der “Pago-Report 2007″ parat, der Trends im Kauf- und Zahlverhalten relevanter E-Commerce-Branchen dargestellt hat.: E-Commerce ist sicherer als der Handel im Laden!

Ein Indiz dafür bildet die Chargeback-Quote, also der Anteil zurückgebuchter Kreditkarten-Transaktionen nach Widerspruch des Karteninhabers. In aller Regel liegt diesem Vorgang ein Betrugsversuch zugrunde. Diese Quote lag 2006 bei deutschen Online-Käufern bei lediglich 0,087 Prozent. Das ist der historische Tiefstand seit Herausgabe
des “Pago Reports 2002″.

Im “stationären” Handel lag die vergleichbare Quote von Ladendiebstählen durch Kunden bei  0,44 Prozent.

“Das Zahlungsausfallrisiko stellt kein wirkliches Problem mehr im E-Commerce dar”, sagt Dr. Markus Weber, Managing Director Pago, „die Chargeback-Quoten liegen auf einem Rekordtief. Dies ist auf die Wirksamkeit und hohe Qualität der Betrugsabwehrmechanismen zurückzuführen.“

Quelle: http://www.seybold.de/tagebuch/


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: Studie für den ecommerce in EU erschienen!*



> Einkaufen im Internet wird sicherer!



für den Händler vielleicht, aber nicht für den Kunden 

was soll diese E-Commerce Promotion eigentlich hier?


----------

